# Rate my friends



## dogtown (Dec 17, 2018)

6foot (good frame)







6foot 2 (lanklet tiny frame)








They both want criticism but are to shy to make accounts.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

Both of them look like faggots that are bullied in school all the time. 

First friend: 2 PSL

Secon: 1PSL


----------



## androidcel (Dec 17, 2018)

both around 3-4psl


----------



## Sizzurp (Dec 17, 2018)

Whats the point of rating them, did they even try to do something about their appearance, or they just must just roll out of bed and take a photo.
dont want to be rude but the first guy doesnt even look like a dude looks like a 30 year old female with short hair. thats all im going to say


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

Sizzurp said:


> Whats the point of rating them, did they even try to do something about their appearance, or they just must just roll out of bed and take a photo.
> dont want to be rude but the first guy doesnt even look like a dude looks like a 30 year old female with short hair. thats all im going to say


----------



## dogtown (Dec 17, 2018)

Sizzurp said:


> Whats the point of rating them, did they even try to do something about their appearance, or they just must just roll out of bed and take a photo.
> dont want to be rude but the first guy doesnt even look like a dude looks like a 30 year old female with short hair. thats all im going to say




They wanted to see where they stand


----------



## Sizzurp (Dec 17, 2018)

dogtown said:


> They wanted to see where they stand


No i get that, but if they didnt realize that there is work to do then im not sure you as their friend can help them, if they refuse to put the work in and wanted to know if this good. im not sure what they are trying to achieve, also im not a expert but they dont look particularly happy in the foto that says enough.


----------



## dogtown (Dec 17, 2018)

Sizzurp said:


> No i get that, but if they didnt realize that there is work to do then im not sure you as their friend can help them, if they refuse to put the work in and wanted to know if this good. im not sure what they are trying to achieve, also im not a expert but they dont look particularly happy in the foto that says enough.



The photo doesn’t matter it’s the bones. You got any advice or rating for them


----------



## Nibba (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Both of them look like faggots that are bullied in school all the time.
> 
> First friend: 2 PSL
> 
> Secon: 1PSL


Yep


----------



## dogtown (Dec 17, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yep



Really the second one does well with girls. Don’t really understand why you rating him so low


----------



## tincelw (Dec 17, 2018)

As a guy in highschool i dont think these ratings are accurate

The first guy looks very average not someone who wouldnt get bullied for looking ugly but wont have a gf either

The second guy is definetly well bellow average but not deformed


----------



## Sizzurp (Dec 17, 2018)

dogtown said:


> The photo doesn’t matter it’s the bones. You got any advice or rating for them



listen, i already rated them and i already gave advice, a rating doesn't necessarily have to be a number most people gave a number and thats that, what are they gonna take from that? i gave some advice atleast '' i said there is clearly work to do, hit the gym shower,instead of wearing clothes from 2010, but they should know that by now, listen you are their friend , i dont know how they life, to me it just looks like they didnt put any effort in their appearance. at least try.....

but oh yeh u wanted a rating here u go : below average ''2''
since that matters more apparently......


----------



## Final82 (Dec 17, 2018)

dogtown said:


> 6foot (good frame)
> View attachment 8493
> 
> 
> ...


First guy can ascend to get a Becky if he works hard on his looks. He needs to reduce facial and body fat first .

The second guy is almost finished . I don’t see any chance for him - better if he moves to Asia . Is he philipino white mix ?


----------



## VST (Dec 17, 2018)

dogtown said:


> 6foot (good frame)
> View attachment 8493
> 
> 
> ...


Incel gang lol, they're both 15 aswell?


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 17, 2018)

I just can't picture the second guy as a 6'2 tall guy. If you hadn't mentioned his height, I would have assumed he's a 5'5 ethnic manlet.
The first guy is better looking than the second.


----------



## SHARK (Dec 17, 2018)

If they're too shy to make accounts it means they know deep down inside they are ugly. No reason to be shy if you're hot.

First guy should lose some body fat and act 'alpha' and he'll do ok.

Ricecel should start recruiting people for a kpop group cuz that's his only way out of a miserable existence.


----------



## dogtown (Dec 17, 2018)

He looks better than in this picture


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Both of them look like faggots that are bullied in school all the time.
> 
> First friend: 2 PSL
> 
> Secon: 1PSL



They mog you tho


----------



## Phad (Dec 17, 2018)

they look like they are 15-16ish. Give them time to grow into their faces and bodies 

However the white kid has better potential than the asian one for sure


----------



## dogtown (Dec 17, 2018)

Looks a lot better in this photo


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 17, 2018)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 8498
> 
> 
> Looks a lot better in this photo


His flaws are very fixable, so that's good. He'd need a chin and jaw surgery and he'd be fine. Good nose and eyes.


----------



## dogtown (Dec 17, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> His flaws are very fixable, so that's good. He'd need a chin and jaw surgery and he'd be fine. Good nose and eyes.


 What type of jaw surgery


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 17, 2018)

dogtown said:


> What type of jaw surgery


Idk. He needs to wait a few more years anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 17, 2018)

You mog them both into oblivion.


----------



## SHARK (Dec 17, 2018)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 8498
> 
> 
> Looks a lot better in this photo


Dude Asian men are WORTHLESS to women. He can look as alpha as he wants in that photo, but when he sends snapchats to hot girls they show their friends and say "OMG LOOK AT THIS ASIAN KID TRYING TO BE COOL OMG HE'S SO PATHETIC (insert high pitched female group laughter). *2 seconds later snap from chad comes in "OMG CHAD SENT ME A SNAP! GIRLS WHAT SHOULD I REPLY? DOES MY HAIR LOOK GOOD?"


----------



## Nibba (Dec 17, 2018)

dogtown said:


> Really the second one does well with girls. Don’t really understand why you rating him so low


He's asian and look at his fucking chin for starters LMFAO. Just goes to show that everything I've said so far about looks is correct. At the end of the day, guys like him can still do well with women despite having shitty looks


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

dogtown said:


> Really the second one does well with girls. Don’t really understand why you rating him so low


So you're the second one, huh?  Keep coping my dude


HorseFace said:


> They mog you tho


In your dreams


----------



## dogtown (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> So you're the second one, huh?  Keep coping my dude



I mog you so hard, and no I’m not the second one. Keep coping beta cuck


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

dogtown said:


> I mog you so hard, and no I’m not the second one. Keep coping beta cuck


Lmfao so the truth hurts your little soul, doesn't it? Ok I get it, it's okay to be an ugly faggot bro, cope on!


----------



## dogtown (Dec 17, 2018)

You don’t even know what I look like, go get your jaw implants cuck


StudyHacks said:


> Lmfao so the truth hurts your little soul, doesn't it? Ok I get it, it's okay to be an ugly faggot bro, cope on!


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

dogtown said:


> You don’t even know what I look like, go get your jaw implants cuck


I will, I've already told y'all that, pay attention you moron. rofl

You're the second guy in the OP, dumbass, I've already pointed that out, you've made it waaay too obvious smfh. Dumbfuck


----------



## dogtown (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> I will, I've already told y'all that, pay attention you moron. rofl
> 
> You're the second guy in the OP, dumbass, I've already pointed that out, you've made it waaay too obvious smfh. Dumbfuck



@battlefieldincel will you tell this fucking idiot the second guy isn’t me


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

dogtown said:


> @battlefieldincel will you tell this fucking idiot the second guy isn’t me


It is. Why are you trying to suck his dick? Seriously, are 90% of you faggots or what? Just fucking accept you're an asian cuck and you have no SMV whatsoever in the western world you live in, go do other things and disregard females dumbass.


----------



## dogtown (Dec 17, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> You mog them both into oblivion.



@StudyHacks am I still the second guy. I guess reading isn’t your thing


StudyHacks said:


> It is. Why are you trying to suck his dick? Seriously, are 90% of you faggots or what? Just fucking accept you're an asian cuck and you have no SMV whatsoever in the western world you live in, go do other things and disregard females dumbass.


Your iq is low


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

dogtown said:


> @StudyHacks am I still the second guy. I guess reading isn’t your thing
> 
> Your iq is low


So he said you mogged yourself, yep, makes perfect sense. I love you dudes, no homo, your logical flaws are just waaay too funny.


----------



## dogtown (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> So he said you mogged yourself, yep, makes perfect sense. I love you dudes, no homo, your logical flaws are just waaay too funny.



Or maybe he’s seen a picture/video of my before you fucking inbred cuck


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

dogtown said:


> Or maybe he’s seen a picture/video of my before you fucking inbred cuck


Shut your trap, my mom made sure I was gonna be 100% organic, she made sure she was only eating grass-fed beef and eggs during her pregnancy with me. So, your point is entirely invalid. I can't be inbred, I'm not.


----------



## dogtown (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Shut your trap, my mom made sure I was gonna be 100% organic, she made sure she was only eating grass-fed beef and eggs during her pregnancy with me. So, your point is entirely invalid. I can't be inbred, I'm not.



Low iq as always go beat up guys your oneitis prefers fag


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

dogtown said:


> Low iq as always go beat up guys your oneitis prefers fag


I don't have a oneitis because I have several 7/10 options dumbass. You want me to write my name on their faces with my cum? I'mma do that for you to masturbate to little homo


----------



## dogtown (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> I don't have a oneitis because I have several 7/10 options dumbass. You want me to write my name on their faces with my cum? I'mma do that for you to masturbate to little homo



You couldn’t get a 7/10 if you ascended you like you belong on Reddit and and are low iq you would fit well now fuck off cuck


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

dogtown said:


> You couldn’t get a 7/10 if you ascended you like you belong on Reddit and and are low iq you would fit well now fuck off cuck


Sure... I'm gonna take the words of a little basement faggot over actual women I actually fuck in real life... Makes sense. For sure.


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 17, 2018)

Good Rating on this thread? 
404 not found


----------



## dogtown (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Sure... I'm gonna take the words of a little basement faggot over actual women I actually fuck in real life... Makes sense. For sure.










Im sure your drowning in pussy


BeautifulBones said:


> Good Rating on this thread?
> 404 not found



Well give them your input


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Sure... I'm gonna take the words of a little basement faggot over actual women I actually fuck in real life... Makes sense. For sure.



Post a pic I don't believe you for one second we've seen your face, and we've experienced your personality


----------



## dogtown (Dec 17, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> Post a pic I don't believe you for one second we've seen your face, and we've experienced your personality



Let him cope, deep down he know he’s only a beta bux


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> Post a pic I don't believe you for one second we've seen your face, and we've experienced your personality


What pic exactly? I don't care if you believe me dude, you're just another person on the Internet. Real life women --> Guys on the internet


dogtown said:


> Let him cope, deep down he know he’s only a beta bux


I don't reflect your fate brah. Cope!


----------



## dogtown (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> What pic exactly? I don't care if you believe me dude, you're just another person on the Internet. Real life women --> Guys on the internet
> 
> 
> 
> I don't reflect your fate brah. Cope!




Accept your claims are bs and your post history doesn’t reflect it either. Youve complained about women being to picky


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> What pic exactly? I don't care if you believe me dude, you're just another person on the Internet. Real life women --> Guys on the internet
> 
> I don't reflect your fate brah. Cope!



Another clueless person walking around aimlessly in the matrix

a pic of the average girl you slay


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> Another clueless person walking around aimlessly in the matrix
> 
> a pic of the average girl you slay


7/10 is average? Ok. sure.


----------



## dogtown (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> 7/10 is average? Ok. sure.



Cope I doubt you’ve even lost your virginity


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

dogtown said:


> Cope


7/10 isn't average.


----------



## Kyros (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> 7/10 isn't average.









Average face and slaying 7/10 girls?

Sure buddy, and I am slaying Gigi Hadid tho.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

Kyros said:


> Average face and slaying 7/10 girls?
> 
> Sure buddy, and I am slaying Gigi Hadid tho.


Yes.

Girls irl --> Guys on the Internet.


----------



## dogtown (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Yes.
> 
> Girls irl --> Guys on the Internet.



Your imagination isn’t real life


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

Kyros said:


> Average face and slaying 7/10 girls?
> 
> Sure buddy, and I am slaying Gigi Hadid tho.


By the way, Gigi Hadid is fucking ugly. Serious. I'll take any Thai trannies over that ugly ass jewish bitch.


dogtown said:


> Your imagination isn’t real life


It's as real as my blood when I cut my wrist.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Yes.
> 
> Girls irl --> Guys on the Internet.


Why are you here?


----------



## Kyros (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> By the way, *Gigi Hadid is fucking ugly*. Serious. I'll take any Thai trannies over that ugly ass jewish bitch.


----------



## VST (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> I don't have a oneitis because I have several 7/10 options dumbass. You want me to write my name on their faces with my cum? I'mma do that for you to masturbate to little homo


If you could get 7/10s you wouldnt come to this site asking for ratings.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

Kyros said:


>


I appreciate the effort you put into posting the exact same picture of me 5 times. 


VST said:


> If you could get 7/10s you wouldnt come to this site asking for ratings.


LOL When I registered on this site, I had already slayed 7/10 foids. Believe it or don't, won't change anything.


----------



## Kyros (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> LOL When I registered on this site, I had already slayed 7/10 foids. Believe it or don't, won't change anything.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

Kyros said:


>


Autism overload. Are you trying to communicate with me you mentalcel?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 17, 2018)

I'm being liberal but friend 1 is a 4.5 PSL, and friend 2 is a 4.5 PSL.


StudyHacks said:


> Lmfao so the truth hurts your little soul, doesn't it? Ok I get it, it's okay to be an ugly faggot bro, cope on!


Dude, he mogs you onto oblivion. I've seen his pictures and I've seen yours.


----------



## Kyros (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Autism overload. Are you trying to communicate with me you mentalcel?







Are you twin with this guy?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I'm being liberal but friend 1 is a 4.5 PSL, and friend 2 is a 4.5 PSL.
> 
> Dude, he mogs you onto oblivion. I've seen his pictures and I've seen yours.


No, he doesn't.


Kyros said:


> Are you twin with this guy?


Stop posting your father.


----------



## Kyros (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> No, he doesn't.







?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

Kyros said:


> ?


If that's you in your avatar, you really are uglier than my shits when I have food poisoning. You should try bone smashing on your zygos and filling your lips with even more cum. Don't even get me started on those degenerate lips, a gorilla mogs your lips into oblivion, let alone your entire face...


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> No, he doesn't.



He kind of looks like young Leonardo diCaprio. You're not ugly, but you are average.


----------



## VST (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> LOL When I registered on this site, I had already slayed 7/10 foids. Believe it or don't, won't change anything.


If you slayed 7/10s you wouldn't be so insecure. Just sayin.


----------



## Kyros (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> If that's you in your avatar, you really are uglier than my shits when I have food poisoning. You should try bone smashing on your zygos and filling your lips with even more cum.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

VST said:


> If you slayed 7/10s you wouldn't be so insecure. Just sayin.


Whoever said I was insecure?


----------



## Kyros (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Whoever said I was insecure?






+



=


----------



## VST (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Whoever said I was insecure?


Nigga, you're posting here saying that you need a jaw implant, someone who would be "secure" with themselves wouldn't even find this site in the first place. 
You ain't fooling anyone.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

VST said:


> Nigga, you're posting here saying that you need a jaw implant, someone who would be "secure" with themselves wouldn't even find this site in the first place.
> You ain't fooling anyone.


Why does that fact make me insecure? If I need something objectively speaking, then I need it. What does that have to do with insecurity?


Kyros said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> =


Those two low T cucks on the left are just a disgrace to mankind. Throw some napalm on them!


----------



## Kyros (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Why does that fact make me insecure? If I need something objectively speaking, then I need it. What does that have to do with insecurity?
> 
> Those two low T cucks on the left are just a disgrace to mankind. To the gas chambers with them!





Spoiler


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

Kyros said:


> Spoiler


Who's this man-god? I'mma fap to him.


----------



## Kyros (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Who's this man-god? I'mma fap to him.


Looks like a soyboi low t gay cuck.



Spoiler











I bet you will love this underwear, fits you very much.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

Kyros said:


> Looks like a soyboi low t gay cuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My ass is waay too masculine for that gay ass shit. I need something more... latex-like.


----------



## VST (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Why does that fact make me insecure? If I need something objectively speaking, then I need it. What does that have to do with insecurity?


Nigga, this site is literally made for insecure people that want to improve themselves.
If you weren't insecure you'd be reluctant to improve as you're already happy with yourself and what you're getting.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

VST said:


> Nigga, this site is literally made for insecure people that want to improve themselves.
> If you weren't insecure you'd be reluctant to improve as you're already happy with yourself and what you're getting.


But why does wanting to improve one's looks make one insecure? Imo that has nothing to do with insecurity. It's just trying to better yourself.


----------



## Kyros (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> My ass is waay too masculine for that gay ass shit. I need something more... latex-like.



send me ur ass picz bby girl


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

Kyros said:


> send me ur ass picz bby girl


Stop talking to your little sister you fucking pedo. That's some nasty ass shit.


----------



## VST (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> But why does wanting to improve one's looks make one insecure? Imo that has nothing to do with insecurity. It's just trying to better yourself.


Yes, improving yourself through normie means e.g. going to the gym, styling your hair etc. is ok, but when you talk about plastic surgery it's a masssive sign of insecurity.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

VST said:


> Yes, improving yourself through normie means e.g. going to the gym, styling your hair etc. is ok, but when you talk about plastic surgery it's a masssive sign of insecurity.


BUT YOU GUYS TOLD ME I NEEDED IT rofl. I've just taken heed of that piece of advice. What's wrong with it?


----------



## Kyros (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Stop talking to your little sister you fucking pedo. That's some nasty ass shit.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 17, 2018)

Below average


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

Kyros said:


>


I really mog you hard, why else would you put my pic in your fucking sig.


----------



## Kyros (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> I really mog you hard, why else would you put my pic in your fucking sig.


Look again to the my signature.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

Kyros said:


> Look again to the my signature.


Dude you're like the lowest level a man could ever stoop to.


----------



## Kyros (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Dude you're like the lowest level a man could ever stoop to.


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> I appreciate the effort you put into posting the exact same picture of me 5 times.
> 
> LOL When I registered on this site, I had already slayed 7/10 foids. Believe it or don't, won't change anything.



What you call a 7 is probably a PSL 4.25

Let's never forget how much you overrated yourself when you first came to the site

Don't go back into that comfortable lie


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> What you call a 7 is probably a PSL 4.25
> 
> Let's never forget how much you overrated yourself when you first came to the site
> 
> Don't go back into that comfortable lie


"
Let's never forget how much you overrated yourself when you first came to the site"

Really? How exactly?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 17, 2018)

first one needs to lose that bloat in his face and the second is a tryhard rice


----------



## Nibba (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> By the way, Gigi Hadid is fucking ugly.


Did u see my thread on that ugly whore?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Did u see my thread on that ugly whore?


no. Link?


----------



## Nibba (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> no. Link?


https://looksmax.org/threads/gigi-hadid-looks-like-utter-shit.4363/
Garden variety whore


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

Nibba said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/gigi-hadid-looks-like-utter-shit.4363/
> Garden variety whore


Oh LAWL. Ugly jewish cunt, I wouldn't fuck her even if I got paid to do it. Her ego due to all the SIMP beta males is inflated as fuck tho.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Oh LAWL. Ugly jewish cunt, I wouldn't fuck her even if I got paid to do it. Her ego due to all the SIMP beta males is inflated as fuck tho.


Yeah I have no idea how she managed to become a model much less get all the orbiters. She looks fucking terrible in motion too


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah I have no idea how she managed to become a model much less get all the orbiters. She looks fucking terrible in motion too


Maybe they threw a mcdonald's paper bag on her ugly ass head while smashing her cervix, thinking of all the hot cheeseburgers they could get for the 10 bucks she would cost in a realistic world?


----------



## Nibba (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Maybe they threw a mcdonald's paper bag on her ugly ass head while smashing her cervix, thinking of all the hot cheeseburgers they could get for the 10 bucks she would cost in a realistic world?


Hahaha! Probably 3 cheeseburgers. Maybe 3 1/2. Bro we should make an insta page dedicated to slamming her ugly ass ?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Hahaha! Probably 3 cheeseburgers. Maybe 3 1/2. Bro we should make an insta page dedicated to slamming her ugly ass ?


----------



## Nibba (Dec 17, 2018)

LMFAO imagine hate from modeling agencies we would get


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

Nibba said:


> LMFAO imagine hate from modeling agencies we would get


Looks like those modelling agents don't know shit. And here I was thinking I should get a professional opinion from one of them in my country. May do it anyway for the LULs.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Looks like those modelling agents don't know shit. And here I was thinking I should get a professional opinion from one of them in my country. May do it anyway for the LULs.


Half of them just wanna sexually abuse u so just be careful lmao


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Half of them just wanna sexually abuse u so just be careful lmao


Srs?


----------



## Final82 (Dec 17, 2018)

SHARK said:


> Dude Asian men are WORTHLESS to women. He can look as alpha as he wants in that photo, but when he sends snapchats to hot girls they show their friends and say "OMG LOOK AT THIS ASIAN KID TRYING TO BE COOL OMG HE'S SO PATHETIC (insert high pitched female group laughter). *2 seconds later snap from chad comes in "OMG CHAD SENT ME A SNAP! GIRLS WHAT SHOULD I REPLY? DOES MY HAIR LOOK GOOD?"


It’s 100 percent true . There was an asian male model ( Chang ) - tall , lean , flawless aesthetic body and great skin - face but asian features on face . He opened a profile on tinder and bumble and did not get a single match from a girl 5/10 or above for months . All he got was landwhales and single moms . He finally quit and I think he made a TeD about it . It’s on YouTube . Yep - if you are born as asian male ( especially East Asian ) - you are pretty much finished - very rare expections exist . I know a Korean doc who was able to smash hot Stacie’s on occasion - he always had a high tier Becky gf . But that’s a rare thing . You might see that in Bay Area too - you can see an occasional rich asian tech millionaire with a Stacie . Tbh I think it’s more of a gold digger / sugar daddy type situation than pure attraction . Yet to see a low / average status asian guy with a hot non - Asian woman .


----------



## Nibba (Dec 17, 2018)

Final82 said:


> It’s 100 percent true . There was an asian male model ( Chang ) - tall , lean , flawless aesthetic body and great skin - face but asian features on face . He opened a profile on tinder and bumble and did not get a single match from a girl 5/10 or above for months . All he got was landwhales and single moms . He finally quit and I think he made a TeD about it . It’s on YouTube . Yep - if you are born as asian male ( especially East Asian ) - you are pretty much finished - very rare expections exist . I know a Korean doc who was able to smash hot Stacie’s on occasion - he always had a high tier Becky gf . But that’s a rare thing . You might see that in Bay Area too - you can see an occasional rich asian tech millionaire with a Stacie . Tbh I think it’s more of a gold digger / sugar daddy type situation than pure attraction . Yet to see a low / average status asian guy with a hot non - Asian woman .


Link to video??


----------



## SHARK (Dec 17, 2018)

Final82 said:


> It’s 100 percent true . There was an asian male model ( Chang ) - tall , lean , flawless aesthetic body and great skin - face but asian features on face . He opened a profile on tinder and bumble and did not get a single match from a girl 5/10 or above for months . All he got was landwhales and single moms . He finally quit and I think he made a TeD about it . It’s on YouTube . Yep - if you are born as asian male ( especially East Asian ) - you are pretty much finished - very rare expections exist . I know a Korean doc who was able to smash hot Stacie’s on occasion - he always had a high tier Becky gf . But that’s a rare thing . You might see that in Bay Area too - you can see an occasional rich asian tech millionaire with a Stacie . Tbh I think it’s more of a gold digger / sugar daddy type situation than pure attraction . Yet to see a low / average status asian guy with a hot non - Asian woman .


Yep I've seen that video.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Srs?


Yep


----------



## Final82 (Dec 17, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Link to video??


----------



## Madness (Dec 17, 2018)

Yo why do you like chicks w dicks @StudyHacks


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

Madness said:


> Yo why do you like chicks w dicks @StudyHacks


1) They're sexy as fuck (when I said I liked chicks with dicks I meant ASIAN CHICKS WITH ASIAN DICKS)

2) They're not against anal. Since they don't have a vagina. I mean, think about it: How likely is it that a cisgirl would allow you to stick your dick in her anus instead of just regular... pussy-fucking her?

It's so... special and good. Like, for real. And it's not gay, I don't care what you guys think, I can't emphasize this enough: *IT'S NOT FUCKING GAY IF THE BALLS DON'T TOUCH!!! *


----------



## Madness (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> 1) They're sexy as fuck (when I said I liked chicks with dicks I meant ASIAN CHICKS WITH ASIAN DICKS)
> 
> 2) They're not against anal. Since they don't have a vagina. I mean, think about it: How likely is it that a cisgirl would allow you to stick your dick in her anus instead of just regular... pussy-fucking her?
> 
> It's so... special and good. Like, for real. And it's not gay, I don't care what you guys think, I can't emphasize this enough: *IT'S NOT FUCKING GAY IF THE BALLS DON'T TOUCH!!! *


U are fucking another man in the ass think off it that way. Girls have buttholes too and yes they let you use it


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 17, 2018)

Both look pretty average


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

Madness said:


> U are fucking another man in the ass think off it that way. Girls have buttholes too and yes they let you use it


But it's the *illusion and feeling *of fucking a female. So they might be males, yes, but they *look *like females. So it's not gay.

And fucking bullshit, bro, none of my girlfriends EVER let me use their assholes. 100% srs. Never ever. Literally all my relationships so far have ended because I got tired of fucking their pussies and wanted to explore their... back-entrances, but they denied me that. Fuck.

I've been single for years because I know no girl would allow me to anally exploit her. I have some kinks I'd let girls do to me, like BDSM Femdom stuff, but only if I can fuck them in the ass first. Hell, I'd even go as far as to allowing them to break my knees with a baton I'd buy in a sex shop, that'd be fucking... enjoyable, but still, anal play first.


----------



## Madness (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> But it's the *illusion and feeling *of fucking a female. So they might be males, yes, but they *look *like females. So it's not gay.
> 
> And fucking bullshit, bro, none of my girlfriends EVER let me use their assholes. 100% srs. Never ever. Literally all my relationships so far have ended because I got tired of fucking their pussies and wanted to explore their... back-entrances, but they denied me that. Fuck.
> 
> I've been single for years because I know no girl would allow me to anally exploit her. I have some kinks I'd let girls do to me, like BDSM Femdom stuff, but only if I can fuck them in the ass first.


Try on a escort first to see if u like anal then pursue ur trannies i guess


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

Madness said:


> Try on a escort first to see if u like anal then pursue ur trannies i guess


Yup, been looking for an asian escort for a while, harder to find than you think. In my country anyways. Fucking europe...

You guys have California in the US, a bunch of asians there. But not here.


----------



## Madness (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Yup, been looking for an asian escort for a while, harder to find than you think. In my country anyways.


Leolist.cc has escorts i always see ads idk if that is in ur area


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

Madness said:


> Leolist.cc has escorts i always see ads idk if that is in ur area


Thx mate.


----------



## Madness (Dec 17, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Thx mate.


Np


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Dec 17, 2018)

Tell their faggot asses to make accounts, can’t see much from the pics

Low Tier normies at best, very good height tho, helps a lot 

And JFL @ YOU PATHETIC AUTISTS RATING THEM “1/10”

THEY PROBABLY MOG YOU

LOL

ACTUALLY LITERALLY FUCKING ROPE YOURSELVES TBH

IDFC

LMFAO


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Dec 18, 2018)

Kyros said:


>


What do u want to hear asshole stay out if you keep spreading lies about slaying 7/10 girls. Yo average AF. You want to give urself the feeling that u chad but u nithing more than normal aspie fag


----------



## spark (Dec 18, 2018)

5/10 IRL, both can looksmax to at least a 6


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Jan 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 8496
> 
> 
> He looks better than in this picture


Over


----------



## dogtown (Jan 15, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Over


----------



## King (Jan 15, 2019)

3.5 and 2.5


----------



## AncapFAG (Jan 16, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 8498
> 
> 
> Looks a lot better in this photo


Recessed chin beta asian, it's over


----------



## cocksucker (Jan 16, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> 1) They're sexy as fuck (when I said I liked chicks with dicks I meant ASIAN CHICKS WITH ASIAN DICKS)
> 
> 2) They're not against anal. Since they don't have a vagina. I mean, think about it: How likely is it that a cisgirl would allow you to stick your dick in her anus instead of just regular... pussy-fucking her?
> 
> It's so... special and good. Like, for real. And it's not gay, I don't care what you guys think, I can't emphasize this enough: *IT'S NOT FUCKING GAY IF THE BALLS DON'T TOUCH!!! *


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 16, 2019)

cocksucker said:


> View attachment 13500


Username checks out. Over for you.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 16, 2019)

cocksucker said:


> View attachment 13500


*retard*


----------



## cocksucker (Jan 16, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> *retard*


*❤кусок дерьма❤*


StudyHacks said:


> Username checks out. Over for you.


----------



## Deleted member 4 (Jan 16, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> snip


just so you know, i will warn you very heavily if you post anything of this sort again.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 16, 2019)

knajjd said:


> just so you know, i will warn you very heavily if you post anything of this sort again.


Which one? I can't see the post you're referring to.


----------



## cocksucker (Jan 16, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Which one? I can't see the post you're referring to.


1) They're sexy as fuck (when I said I liked chicks with dicks I meant ASIAN CHICKS WITH ASIAN DICKS)

2) They're not against anal. Since they don't have a vagina. I mean, think about it: How likely is it that a cisgirl would allow you to stick your dick in her anus instead of just regular... pussy-fucking her?

It's so... special and good. Like, for real. And it's not gay, I don't care what you guys think, I can't emphasize this enough: *IT'S NOT FUCKING GAY IF THE BALLS DON'T TOUCH!!!*


----------



## Deleted member 4 (Jan 16, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Which one? I can't see the post you're referring to.


the one starting with "1. they're hot as fuck"


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 16, 2019)

knajjd said:


> the one starting with "1. they're hot as fuck"


Oooooooooh ok. Sorry.


----------



## cocksucker (Jan 16, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Oooooooooh ok. Sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 16, 2019)

cocksucker said:


> View attachment 13527


----------



## cocksucker (Jan 16, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> View attachment 13529


u will be overtaken soon


----------



## Mansnob (Jan 16, 2019)

What is psl?


----------



## dogtown (Jan 16, 2019)

Mansnob said:


> What is psl?



A rating scale that goes up 8 ( starts at 1 ), times your psl by 1.25 to get your rating out of 10


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 16, 2019)

cocksucker said:


> u will be overtaken soon
> View attachment 13539


Idc ive been at the top for a year now that's good enough


----------



## Mansnob (Jan 16, 2019)

dogtown said:


> A rating scale that goes up 8 ( starts at 1 ), times your psl by 1.25 to get your rating out of 10


So what is the point of it?


----------



## dogtown (Jan 16, 2019)

Mansnob said:


> So what is the point of it?



More accurate


----------



## superighteous (Jan 18, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Lmfao so the truth hurts your little soul, doesn't it? Ok I get it, it's okay to be an ugly faggot bro, cope on!


People here are so much meaner than on incels.is


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 18, 2019)

superighteous said:


> People here are so much meaner than on incels.is


Yea I'd step in with caution if i were you little one


----------



## dogtown (Jan 18, 2019)

superighteous said:


> People here are so much meaner than on incels.is



Lol we’re cool now. 

Why are people still on this thread I made this weak ago


----------

